# Changing My Instapot To An Airfryer



## 2twenty2

I've only used my instapot (pressure cooker) a few times. I have discovered that the company makes an airfryer lid for the instapot which converts it to an airfryer. So I've ordered one which should be here sometime wednesday.

Instant Pot Air Fryer Lid 6 in 1, 6 Quart, 1500 W


----------



## 2twenty2

I'll report back on the results.


----------



## Cookiegal

Why since you already have an air fryer? Would it be a bigger capacity?


----------



## MPR

We got my nieces InstantPots for Christmas a couple of years ago. If the air fryer cap works well I might recommend one to them. I cook lots of things in my convection oven, which I suppose is sort of the same thing as an air fryer? I can't even remember the last time I fired up my deep fryer. I probably should just go dump the oil out of it.


----------



## renegade600

I considered the air fryer attachment when I first got the instant pot a few years ago but decided against it since at the time I was using a toaster oven as an air fryer. I have since got a real air fryer that works with alexa  I am however, curious as to how well the attachment works.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> *Why since you already have an air fryer? * Would it be a bigger capacity?


My air fryer has the paddle that stirs the food as it cooks. Because of that paddle there are things I can't put in there such as home made fries. I end up with mashed potatoes, not fries although frozen fries works ok. This airfryer lid for the instapot gives me an alternative.


----------



## 2twenty2

MPR said:


> We got my nieces InstantPots for Christmas a couple of years ago. *If the air fryer cap works well I might recommend one to them.* I cook lots of things in my convection oven, which I suppose is sort of the same thing as an air fryer? I can't even remember the last time I fired up my deep fryer. I probably should just go dump the oil out of it.


I'll post the results at a later date.



renegade600 said:


> I considered the air fryer attachment when I first got the instant pot a few years ago but decided against it since at the time I was using a toaster oven as an air fryer. I have since got a real air fryer that works with alexa  *I am however, curious as to how well the attachment works.*


At a later date I'll post what I think of it.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> This airfryer lid for the instapot gives me an alternative.


I assume it's something you can take off easily anyway if you want to use the Instant Pot again.


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> I assume it's something you can take off easily anyway if you want to use the Instant Pot again.


Yes very easy. Twist/lift on, twist/lift off



https://instantpot.com/portfolio-item/air-fryer-lid/?pixlee_album_photo_id=333942733



Manual > https://instantpot.com/wp-content/u...er-Lid-Full-Manual-English-CDN-2020-08-05.pdf


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## PicklesVonBrine

Hmm


----------



## 2twenty2

A small update. The airfryer lid has been delivered and I am now washing the parts before use. I might use it to make dinner tonight or possibly try it out tomorrow.

@Cookiegal Also airfryer lid just sits ontop and does not lock in place like I thought it did. Comes with inner basket that sits inside original stainless steal pot, food steamer/broil/dehydration tray and protective cover/pad for lid

Oh if lid is not in proper position it will not run.


----------



## Cookiegal

Thanks for the update.


----------



## 2twenty2

You're welcome


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfried a batch of potato wedges. Preset airfry program 20mins 400F not long enough. Had to airfry another 10 minutes. I see now that I will be able to do homemade potato wedges/fries without them turning to mashed potatoes.


----------



## MPR

2twenty2 said:


> Airfried a batch of potato wedges.


Is that lid easily knocked off? I'm assuming that it turns off it is has been? My nieces have little kids and if they are anything like my nieces were they'll figure out a way to get up onto the counter.


----------



## 2twenty2

The lid just sits on the top and does not lock in place.


----------



## Drabdr

MPR said:


> We got my nieces InstantPots for Christmas a couple of years ago. If the air fryer cap works well I might recommend one to them. I cook lots of things in my convection oven, which I suppose is sort of the same thing as an air fryer? I can't even remember the last time I fired up my deep fryer. I probably should just go dump the oil out of it.


Hey all!!!

Yea... they're fairly close to one another. I mean... 350F is 350F!  However... an air fryer is convection heat (heated air), whereas a conventional oven is just radiant heat. I have found that an air fryer seems to "cook" food much more consistently than my oven. Plus... my oven is 240VAC; it pulls some juice. So unless I need the capacity, the wifey and I have got really really comfortable with our air fryer.


----------



## Drabdr

I would be really interested to know if the instapot air fryer thingy is roughly equivalent to a standalone air fryer.

That tray looks stainless steel. I hope it's more durable than the black powder coated ones that came with my standalone air fryer. They're easy when they're new. But once some of the coating wears off, they're a bear to clean. Some people wrap their "trays" in aluminum foil to extend the life. 

Thanks for posting and generating discussion on this.

In talking with friends... a whole lot of folks have an air fryer and an instapot. However... few use at least one of them. The wife (an excellent cook) has got quite adept with making some killer soups (and chili... and gumbo) in the instapot. Flavor is there; and it cuts down significantly on cook time.


----------



## 2twenty2

I like the fact that my instapot is two/three appliances in one. An airfryer (airfryer lid) and a pressure cooker/slow cooker (regular lid).


----------



## Drabdr

2twenty2 said:


> I like the fact that my instapot is two/three appliances in one. An airfryer (airfryer lid) and a pressure cooker/slow cooker (regular lid).


Agreed. It is nice when you have dual products in one. We have a microwave/toaster oven thingy that's one. It's supposed to be an air fryer, but we haven't had much luck with that part.


----------



## renegade600

Drabdr said:


> Agreed. It is nice when you have dual products in one. We have a microwave/toaster oven thingy that's one. It's supposed to be an air fryer, but we haven't had much luck with that part.


sounds like the amazon smart oven ;-)


----------



## Drabdr

renegade600 said:


> sounds like the amazon smart oven ;-)


We have a Galanz Toastwave. The wife had researched them and said this one had good reviews and stuff. For a microwave/toaster it works fine. We tried the air fryer part a few times and it just didn't stack up (for us) even closely with the stand alone one. So we store our air fryer in the cabinet, with the 2 and 1 the only thing on the counter. It would be tight and cluttered having 2-3 appliances on the counter.


----------



## 2twenty2

Airfrying some chicken wings in the converted instapot .  Default airfry program 20mins. 400F. Placed some parchment paper in between stainless steel liner and airfry basket to soak up excess grease/oil.

Will report back the result.


----------



## 2twenty2

Wings turned out brown and crispy skin 😋 But again the default airfry time just doesn't seem to be enough so airfried another 10mins. These were the full chicken wing not the wing tips removed nor the split chicken wings maybe that is why?


----------



## MisterEd51

It seems the industry has settled on 1100watts as the default for microwave ovens. That means that times for recipes are pretty consistent.

On the other hand there is no standard air fryer. I have found recipe times only a first guess and adjust using trial and error. I try to document these times so I know what to use the next time.


----------



## Drabdr

2twenty2 said:


> Wings turned out brown and crispy skin 😋 But again the default airfry time just doesn't seem to be enough so airfried another 10mins. These were the full chicken wing not the wing tips removed nor the split chicken wings maybe that is why?


I’m not sure what the default time is. I usually have to go 380F for 20 minutes to get them crispy and yummy.


----------



## 2twenty2

Actually not any different than my other airfryer as it takes 25 - 30 mins for chicken wings in that one. The preset times for the airfryer lid can be changed manually. For now I haven't because want to try out first. Next up steak. 

Airfryer lid Smart preset times/temps >
Airfry 20mins. - 400F
*Broil 10mins. - 400F > This one is not adjustable*
Bake 10mins. - 400F
Roast 40mins. - 380F
Reheat 15mins. - 280F
Dehydrate 6hrs. - 125F

Preset smart times/temps are recommendations only.


----------



## 2twenty2

Frozen steaks came out perfect, medium rare airfry 15mins. 400F.


----------



## Cookiegal

Did you turn them half way?


----------



## 2twenty2

No. Airfyer lid does signal at halfway to turn food but I didn't bother. The basket sits up off the bottom and has slots to allow the hot air to circulate to the underside of the food.


----------



## 2twenty2

Has anyone used a silicone liner inside an airfryer to prevent the food from sticking? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## Cookiegal

2twenty2 said:


> No. Airfyer lid does signal at halfway to turn food but I didn't bother. The basket sits up off the bottom and has slots to allow the hot air to circulate to the underside of the food.


Thanks.


----------



## renegade600

Drabdr said:


> We have a Galanz Toastwave. The wife had researched them and said this one had good reviews and stuff. For a microwave/toaster it works fine. We tried the air fryer part a few times and it just didn't stack up (for us) even closely with the stand alone one. So we store our air fryer in the cabinet, with the 2 and 1 the only thing on the counter. It would be tight and cluttered having 2-3 appliances on the counter.


I would have sworn it would have been the amazon smart oven because it seemed to have the same features but the air fryer setting was useless. It is what I have and ended up getting a separate air fryer.


----------



## renegade600

2twenty2 said:


> Has anyone used a silicone liner inside an airfryer to prevent the food from sticking? I'm thinking of getting one.


nope, I use spray olive oil and it pretty much keeps everything from sticking. Ever since I bought some silicone ice trays I am staying away from silicone. I ended up tossing them because the ice cubes tasted like silicone. Is there a rack for the instant pot for air frying?


----------



## 2twenty2

renegade600 said:


> nope, I use spray olive oil and it pretty much keeps everything from sticking. Ever since I bought some silicone ice trays I am staying away from silicone. I ended up tossing them because the ice cubes tasted like silicone. *Is there a rack for the instant pot for air frying?*


Yes. Tried the spray oil but food still sticks


----------



## 2twenty2

Cookiegal said:


> Thanks.


You're welcome


----------



## 2twenty2

Ordered some perforated round parchment paper liners to try


----------



## 2twenty2

Just did a frozen meat pie in the instapot airfryer airfry 25mins. 400F.  😋
And frozen seasoned broccoli and carrots in my other airfryer. 😋


----------



## 2twenty2

2twenty2 said:


> Just did a frozen meat pie in the instapot airfryer airfry 25mins. 400F.  😋
> And frozen seasoned broccoli and carrots in my other airfryer. 😋


Since I had both airfryers going at the same time, I guess you could say I airfryed in "stereo" 😁


----------



## Cookiegal

Or that you're full of hot air.


----------



## 2twenty2




----------



## Drabdr

2twenty2 said:


> Ordered some perforated round parchment paper liners to try


Do let me know how the parchment paper went. We got a new air fryer at Xmas. So we have two "conventional" (we use these) and the built in kind (we don't use that). 

The cleanup has always been my hesitancy when using an air fryer. But putting sausage and especially bacon in one, man it comes out so yummy.


----------



## MPR

Drabdr said:


> Do let me know how the parchment paper went.


Whenever I see "air frying" and "parchment paper" in the same sentence I think _Fahrenheit 451_.


----------



## Drabdr

MPR said:


> Whenever I see "air frying" and "parchment paper" in the same sentence I think _Fahrenheit 451_.


Totally agree. Using my smoker folks suggest using butcher paper. I just.... cannot bring myself to meet paper with flame/fire.


----------



## 2twenty2

Drabdr said:


> *Do let me know how the parchment paper went.* We got a new air fryer at Xmas. So we have two "conventional" (we use these) and the built in kind (we don't use that).
> 
> The cleanup has always been my hesitancy when using an air fryer. But putting sausage and especially bacon in one, man it comes out so yummy.


Parchment paper works good. Helps with the cleanup. 

Its the same as using parchment paper in an oven.


----------



## renegade600

I have seen a lot of recipes where it does suggest using parchment paper to keep from sticking and make cleanup easier. It may be heat resistant but not fire resistant. I used to work where they put ink on parchment and run it though ovens for it to dry. I have see too many fires so I don't plan to give it a try any time soon.


----------



## plodr

Look at the temperature rating on the parchment paper.
This site/tv show tests things








It’s Fine To Heat Parchment Paper to High Temperatures In the Oven | Cook's Illustrated


The paper won’t release noxious chemicals, and will not burn.




www.americastestkitchen.com


----------

